# MK6 2.5...why are we left in the dark?



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

OK. I have a 2012 Jetta 2.5 and I want more power...Ive been searching for a complete turbo kit with software and I just cant find anything. Why is there no love for the mk6 2.5, but for the mk5 2.5? I know the mk6 has the 2.0t and now the 1.8t, so theres less market for upgrades on the 2.5...but come on. I know theres a good amount of people out there that want to boost their 2.5s. Is anybody even thinking about coming out with a full kit? Im stuck an intake and exhaust and just need more power!! :banghead:


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Most kits can be made to work on the mk6 I believe. for example my intake in for the mk5 but I had VW cut a little of a bracket and now its a perfect fit. So with a little fiddling it can be made to work. I would contact individual companies that offer mk5 kits and see what it would take to make it work (might just be some custom piping). Your hydraulic power steering is really the issue with the mk6 jetta since an SRI manifold wont fit. That seems to be the limiter on power. This is just what I have gathered over time from reading/experiences. Hope that helps :beer:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Hardware would be the same. You can use JDL, Bluewater, or C2 kit. I like the turbo placement on JDLs manifold. For software talk with United Motorsports, I believe you have to ship your ecu to them.

Edit:

Like Matt said, you may not be able to run an aftermarket intake manifold, but you can go turbo.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Software should not be a problem, mine is currently on its way to UM. I think I read somewhere that without the SRI manifold you are only able to run about 7-8psi (230whp) but don't quote me on that.


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Left in the dark*

Indeed we have been left in the dark, with no solution to get an SRI installed cost per HP with a turbo is drastically increased. I have 500cc injectors in the trunk, and was getting ready to pull the trigger on the JDL kit , but upon several shops refusing to even look into a power steering solution I got cold feet. Considering pulling out my APR Carbanio intake and selling it, a few hp on a sub 200 car makes no difference.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

OR8187 said:


> Indeed we have been left in the dark, with no solution to get an SRI installed cost per HP with a turbo is drastically increased. I have 500cc injectors in the trunk, and was getting ready to pull the trigger on the JDL kit , but upon several shops refusing to even look into a power steering solution I got cold feet. Considering pulling out my APR Carbanio intake and selling it, a few hp on a sub 200 car makes no difference.


I think it would be cool to see someone swap the electric power steering into a mk6. That would solve the main issue. Also I know the guys at franken turbo are coming out with turbo kit and the setup is meant to work well with the stock intake manifold. That might be an option to consider if getting an sri is not possible for the mk6 guys. Also, you can still make decent power without an sri, just not 300+ whp easily.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

OR8187 said:


> a few hp on a sub 200 car makes no difference.


This is 100% incorrect. Getting rid of the asstastic factory intake makes a huge difference in throttle response.


----------



## SGSII (Feb 10, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> This is 100% incorrect. Getting rid of the asstastic factory intake makes a huge difference in throttle response.


Just ordered my USP Motorsports 2.5L Intake! Can't wait to see the result. This intake comes with a few brackets for the transmission computer relocation as well as power steering reservoir. Sorry to threadjack haha. I myself am looking to pull the trigger eventually on a MK6 2.5T Kit after some more R&D :thumbup:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

The JDL kit with UM software will still make some pretty good power on a stock intake manifold, but it's still the biggest cork in the stock setup. Scott (username youngblood) is still on the stock manifold and apparently makes around 300whp still, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a carbonic acai on my car and do like it, im going to be doing an exhaust next. Im just hoping something will come out that puts down real power. Sorry but im not turning my car to get 230hp. 300 is my goal and thats minimum.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> The JDL kit with UM software will still make some pretty good power on a stock intake manifold, but it's still the biggest cork in the stock setup. Scott (username youngblood) is still on the stock manifold and apparently makes around 300whp still, but don't quote me on that.


300 ponies to the ground in a FWD sedan is plenty. Beyond about 350BHP or so you really need AWD anyways. Even an LSD has problems getting truly massive FWD power to the ground.

OP get a turbo kit tuned for FlexFuel and a built gearbox w/LSD. You'll be incredibly happy with just how fast a 300WHP car with better gearing is --and so will the guys you punk on the street.


----------



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Any recommendation as to where to find or buy a kit thats tuned for flexfuel? Ive never heard of it. The jdl kit is $4800, which too me is too much.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> 300 ponies to the ground in a FWD sedan is plenty. Beyond about 350BHP or so you really need AWD anyways. Even an LSD has problems getting truly massive FWD power to the ground.
> 
> OP get a turbo kit tuned for FlexFuel and a built gearbox w/LSD. You'll be incredibly happy with just how fast a 300WHP car with better gearing is --and so will the guys you punk on the street.


I agree, 300whp is plenty. At least in Anchorage (we have a smaller car scene), my goal of 350whp with the JDL kit means I can smoke ~80% of the cars up here. And that makes me happy 

And I thought the 09+ motors couldn't get tuned for FlexFuel just yet?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Bluewater should have flex fuel they were working with um. I know they have it on their website. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Tacoma750 said:


> Any recommendation as to where to find or buy a kit thats tuned for flexfuel? Ive never heard of it. The jdl kit is $4800, which too me is too much.


The FlexFuel tune is coming. United Motorsports is working on it --the MK6 ECUs can't just load a software FlexFuel tune. They need additional sensors to determine ethanol content for automatic fuel-detection and map-switching. Bluewater Performance has the exclusive license to sell the 2.5L FlexFuel tunes.

If the JDL kit costs too much, Doug "Slappy Dunbar" Harper aka [email protected] is aiming for a $2,000 price point on the 2.5L FrankenTurbo bolt-on full hardware kit. That price may not be feasible, but Doug has told me they're trying like Hell to make sure the retail price for everything you'll need besides software is $2,000. Doug says it's an intercooled kit too --which is unheard of @ $2,000.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> I agree, 300whp is plenty. At least in Anchorage (we have a smaller car scene), my goal of 350whp with the JDL kit means I can smoke ~80% of the cars up here.


Frankly, you'll need AWD even if you don't add power. You live in the part of that Hell that's already frozen over...



Streetliight said:


> And I thought the 09+ motors couldn't get tuned for FlexFuel just yet?


Yet is the key word  --Jeff is working on it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Streetliight said:


> The JDL kit with UM software will still make some pretty good power on a stock intake manifold, but it's still the biggest cork in the stock setup. Scott (username youngblood) is still on the stock manifold and apparently makes around 300whp still, but don't quote me on that.


He is mistaken... 
there is no way that the stock mani makes 300 whp at "low boost" (less than 15 psi).

to put it on perspective, "normal kits" (log manifold, oem intake manifold) make ~240 whp at 10-11 psi. kits with SRI make ~300 whp at 10-12 psi.
sure, the better turbo/exhaust manifold will mean more power, but not that much on 10 psi on the stock manifold.

in the end, he hasnt done a dyno, and so all we say is speculation... but its VERY unlikely that he'll make ~300whp on the stock manifold. 




Tacoma750 said:


> The jdl kit is $4800, which too me is too much.


its not too much for what you are buying. I mean, price wise, its high, but based on the quality of the items, its worth it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> there is no way that the stock mani makes 300 whp at "low boost" (less than 15 psi).


Agreed. 1 bar (14.5 PSI) boost is highly unlikely to make 300WHP on a stock motor and manifold. 

That's said, I'd bet a 2.5L pushing 1 bar boost makes somewhere around 300WTQ.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

At 14 psi I'm making around 270 wtq. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> At 14 psi I'm making around 270 wtq.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes, but you have a UM manifold --I was guessing the stock manifold would make ~275 WHP but ~300WTQ @ 1 bar.

Edit: BTW --where do you have the a photoshoot of the finished car? I'd love to see it. You have great taste in shiny.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure how valid the statement is, that's just what I heard. He also has a full 3" exhaust, which probably helps a bit. 

Either way, I'm stoked to turbo my car finally. I still can't believe it's actually happening lol. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Yes, but you have a UM manifold --I was guessing the stock manifold would make ~275 WHP but ~300WTQ @ 1 bar.
> 
> Edit: BTW --where do you have the a photoshoot of the finished car? I'd love to see it. You have great taste in shiny.


Lol, no real photoshoot... 

The thing with the oem manifold is that it's knock limited... As in, you need to pull a LOT of timing to be able to run 14 psi... So much in fact that you end up making marginally more power than at 10 psi.

So in the end, 300whp or tq with oem mani and stock compression is not really feasible. (On a turbo, no extras)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> The thing with the oem manifold is that it's knock limited... As in, you need to pull a LOT of timing to be able to run 14 psi... So much in fact that you end up making marginally more power than at 10 psi.
> 
> So in the end, 300whp or tq with oem mani and stock compression is not really feasible. (On a turbo, no extras)


Fair enough. It wasn't meant to ever be force fed.


----------

